
Smart Reply in Gmail - prlambert
https://blog.google/products/gmail/save-time-with-smart-reply-in-gmail/
======
stablemap
There's also a post, which this links at the end, describing algorithmic
improvements:

[https://research.googleblog.com/2017/05/efficient-smart-
repl...](https://research.googleblog.com/2017/05/efficient-smart-reply-now-
for-gmail.html)

------
prlambert
I was the PM on this, happy to answer any easy questions.

------
colept
*For iOS and Android

